

Patents, Lawsuits, and the Future of Yoga - zlu
http://yogainternational.com/article/view/patents-and-lawsuits-the-future-of-yoga/

======
zlu
I recall the education session I took at IBM about patentability. If the core
idea of their patent is what you have described, I don't think it is
patentable. Their method is very intuitive. A setting where teacher sits in
the middle on stage and students on each side can be used to deliver anything,
not limited to yoga. The protection of such patent, if granted, will be over-
generic.

As a patent author (the companies I worked for owns the patents) and an open-
source software advocate, I now disagree with software patent.

As a yogi, I disagree with yoga patent.

I can understand online education is a tough business and where they are
coming from. I can't help feeling a bit sad about exericising yoga being a
pure business practice. I wouldn't feel strongly about a slaughter house
patent something like this.

If someone do have a need to patent something related to yoga, please make it
more 'genius'.

Lastly, congratulations! Only 3 months and you are already on someone's radar.
That means you are doing something right.

